# Ideas for fun show pranks



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Hmmm..... Pranks :lol::lol:

I will try to tone it done and keep them nice :twisted:

Realistic Fake worms in someones boots.

Set their Cell Phone alarm to go off unexpectedly 

And the old Fake Fly in the Iced Tea or Coke Cup is great, but be prepared to buy a new drink when they thow it down :lol::lol:


.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Careful, there's more at stake at a longer show (assuming longer also means bigger) and I'd have a hard time forgiving someone for covering my horse in hard to remove glitter before classes.


----------

